# Methylphenidate.



## mccshals (May 18, 2011)

I have just been prescribed Methyphenidate. Has anyone tried this? Did it alleviate any symptoms?


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

There was a case-report in the literature where it helped against depersonalization:

http://actaspsiquiatria.es/repositorio/13/69/ENG/13-69-ENG-75-78-818511.pdf


----------



## ComfortablyQuirky (Dec 20, 2018)

Hi!!

I was just wondering how you went with this?

I'm currently trying to figure out where to go next with treatment and researching whether this medication could have potential.

I hope you are well!


----------



## Fromhollandwithlove (Aug 24, 2018)

I tried several forms of ADHD medication (I have recently been diagnosed with ADHD).

Adderall: Just made me feel on edge.

Instant release Methyphenidate: Made me feel euphoric, gave me energy, focused and alleviated my symptoms a bit (My thoughts were flowing nicely and felt a bit more connected to myself and my surroundings). It was a low dose though, I think 5mg or something. I'm willing to try this a bit more in the future when I feel more stable.

Extended release Methyphenidate (Equasym): Same effects as above but way smoother. The come up felt a lot better and more natural and also the comedown felt better. I used L-tyrosine to ease the comedown even more.

The only downside to this medication is that (for me) it felt like a double edged sword. It relieved my symptoms allot but it also made my anxiety worse sometimes. The energy I got from Methylphenidate feels very artifical and it made me feel like I was on regular 'amfetamines' sometimes. Also the comedown is not nice, it made me feel extra depressed and disconnected when it wears off (but that could also be the contrast between feeling 'good' and feeling baseline shit again).

So yeah, just give it a short and let us know what you think of it!!


----------



## vincie (Nov 23, 2011)

I tried methyphenidate for almost 2 years (and is wasn't prescription from a doctor. The reason for that is simple: it is usually only prescribed for ADHD or ADD or perhaps people who suffer from concentration issues related to autism (so I heard). Other then that it's rare to get it prescribed. I may be wrong, perhaps this is just very general info then.

The first year or two it make focus and concentration better. Mood improved and depression lifted. Overal DP was artificially lifted by the positives of the 'medication'. I don't suffer from Atention deficit, so it worked more like an amphetamine. The dose went up slowely when I went from three times a week to daily use. It turned into abuse! It doubled, trippled and more. Expenses went up. Didn't care because well, dp was the other alternative and I had enough of that for sure!

At the moment I am forced to a smaller dose because my body is rejecting the abuse. I noticed that if you abuse it the way I did, the positives slowely disapear and more and more I experienced the downside of the mediation. The negatives get enhanced. So think of feeling nervous more and the nervous feeling not leaving me. Only when I lower the dose I can avoid feeling on edge and a jaw clenching tension. I had this last 7 months and it came slowely so I barely noticed at first. So the way I approached iit, I learned, unfortunately doesn't work long term.

I think guidance from a practioner, so to avoid abuse is going to help a lot. That is a better route then what I chose.

Also, it is as far as I know and researched it is physically not addictive. With me not at all. Mentally, yes obvious.

It probably really has great potential when used with a prescription from a medical practitioner and some guidance to keep us from falling into the abuse trap.. Perhaps the fact that we are "in our head" is the big common ground with ADHD.

I think Methyl is something very little is know nabout in conjunction with DP-disorder. Reason is the very narrow view of practitioners when it comes to who can benefit from it and who can not. I went the route cause I expected I would never get it prescribed

Anyway... tough subject it is.. Final thought... I just thought about how addictive many regular approved medication actually is.. I mean just any medication and that is physically as well... !my gosh. So now i'm thinking. Okay, Methyl, I did it all wrong. But used with doctor approval probably a safe choice given the fact that phically it is barely addictive. It's a grey area here, be wise always.


----------



## Messirocks (May 29, 2019)

I started Ritalin 2 days ago and it instantly improves my memory, vision, cognitive ability and increases interest in activities. And also gives me better concentration levels and also decreases derealization. But when it wears down after 4 to 5 hours I am basically non functional. May be increasing dose will help. Or taking concerta. With regards to long term there are people with ADHD who are taking it since decades without any problem. So it depends a lot if you abuse it or take according to the prescription


----------

